# Recently Approved PYLERA for H. Pylori Eradication



## JayCatGuy (Aug 12, 2007)

I was doing some checking for SIBO and although there's no reference to SIBO (that I could find), I went to the website, "http://www.pylera.com/"...where they have recently won approval from the FDA to treat the GI Symptoms caused by H Pylori. Outside of Xifaximin and or combinations of several drugs, this newer medication has 3 meds combined within it...all aimed to not only kill off the H Pylori but improve symptoms in the meanwhile. Since my insurance doesn't pay for the full dosing needed for Xifaximin, I was wondering if anybody has ever tried this RX for symptoms of SIBO or for anything else (I know it's somewhat new and I checked the forum search and didn't find anything thus far). Take care, Jay


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

In SIBO, its normal bacteria in the wrong place. Many things are associated with the cause sibo.Unless you were diagnosed with H-p causing problems ulcers for example, its not always a good idea to eridicate it.You might want to read this whole threadNew York UniversitySchool of MedicineDepartment of MicrobiologyMartin J. Blaser, MD , Prinicpal Investigator Frederick H. King Professor of Internal Medicine and Chairman of the Department of Medicine; Professor of MicrobiologyDepartments of Medicine (ADMINISTRATION) and Microbiology"H. pylori is among the most common bacteria that colonize humans. Nearly 50% of the world's adult population carries this organism. Our interest is toward the characterization of the human immune response to major H. pylori antigens, and to understand the role of virulence factors of H. pylori associated with different clinical outcomes (including peptic ulcer disease and gastric neoplasia). In that regard, we also are working to understand the nature of the association of H. pylori with gastric carcinoma. Another area of interest in our current studies is to determine how H. pylori is acquired and to describe the early stages of the natural history of the colonization of children. These studies combine epidemiologic approaches with clinical and basic immunology, as well as using molecular probes and amplification techniques for analysis.""H. pylori colonization increases risk for development of peptic ulcer disease and gastric adenocarcinoma. Conversely, its presence appears to protect against certain diseases of the esophagus. A focus of this laboratory is to explore the biology of H. pylori colonization and the nature of the interactions that lead to (or protect from) disease. Several avenues are being approached. We are examining the variation in particular oligosaccharide (Lewis) antigens on the H. pylori cell surface and the nature of the host forces that select for cells of particular phenotypes. Disciplines involved include molecular biology, genetics, and mathematics. We are using transgenic and knockout mice to test hypotheses related to both host factors and bacterial evolution. Other projects relate to restriction-modification systems that act as barriers to horizontal gene transfer, and to a metastable "pathogenicity island" in the H. pylori genome (cag island). A third area of work relates to recombination, endogenous mutation, and DNA repair to understand their roles and regulation in the generation of diversity."http://www.med.nyu.edu/medicine/labs/blase...d_H-pylori.htmlGo easy on H. pylori eradication NASHVILLE, TENNESSEE. The Helicobacter pylori bacteria which lives in the stomach, gained prominence in 1983 when two Australian doctors found that it is a major cause of stomach ulcers and some types of stomach cancer. H. pylori can be effectively eradicated by a one- to two-week course of antibiotics, bismuth subsalicylate and omeprazole (Losec). Eliminating H. pylori has become standard treatment for peptic ulcers and would also appear to be useful in the prevention of stomach cancer.Dr. Martin Blaser of the Department of Veterans Affairs now warns that a lack of H. pylori may be behind the recent increase in the incidence of gastroesophageal reflux disease (GERD), Barrett's esophagus, and esophageal cancer. Dr. Blaser points out that the human stomach and H. pylori have lived in harmony for millions of years. However, recently the incidence of H. pylori colonization has declined in the Western world because of, among other reasons, the excessive use of antibiotics in children. This decline has been accompanied by a substantial increase in GERD and esophageal cancer. GERD is uncommon in countries where most people are colonized ("infected") by H. pylori. Dr. Blaser believes that the most common strain of H. pylori (cag+) is protective against GERD, Barrett's esophagus, and esophageal cancer but can promote stomach ulcers and cancer. He believes H. pylori exerts its effect by regulating acid secretion in different parts of the stomach. Blaser, Martin J. Hypothesis: The changing relationship of Helicobacter pylori and humans: implications for health and disease. Journal of Infectious Diseases, Vol. 179, June 1999, pp.1523-30Editor's comment: Dr. Blaser's work certainly points to the need for sober contemplation before embarking on H. pylori eradication. It also clearly confirms that it is dangerous to "mess with Mother Nature"! "http://www.yourhealthbase.com/database/a128e.htmMayo Clinic"Although cancers of the stomach (gastric cancer) have been steadily declining over the last 50 years, studies show the incidence of a cancer affecting the esophagus (esophageal adenocarcinoma) has risen by about 600% over the past few decades."Gut check"Helicobacter pylori is a bacteria that takes up residence in the stomach. It causes most ulcers and raises the risk of stomach cancer. Doctors can treat it with antibiotics, but that may be bad news for the esophagus. "When Helicobacter colonizes the stomach, it inhibits acid production," says Mayne. So wiping out the H. pylori may protect against one cancer while promoting another. "That could explain why stomach cancer is dropping and esophageal cancer is rising, but it's still just a theory." http://www.encyclopedia.com/doc/1G1-99848597.htmlBacteria & Cancer--the Complex Ecology An Endangered Species in the StomachIs the decline of Helicobacter pylori, a bacterium living in the human stoamach since time immemorial, good or bad for public health?http://healthfully.org/ocot/id17.html


----------



## JayCatGuy (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Eric, I read the article...and thank you, so as not wasting my time down an avenue that I do not need to mess with...as IBS/C (severe C) is the main issue. I do get trapped gas, but often I think it's more related to motility issues/constipation/even enlarged hemmohroids. I was on Rifaximin when they were still giving out boxes and boxes of free samples a couple of years back and I had a much easier to live with IBS/C than I do now...but, back then, I did have symptoms of SIBO in addition and the Rifaximin did help me to some degree...but was shortlived. Thanks, Jay


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

First SIBO and IBS are two seperate conditions.Second sometimes certain antibiotics work on c regardless of bacteria as a prokentic agent.Did you ever have actual testing for sibo?Have you ever had a sitz marker test or pelvic floor examination?You might read this thread. It has a post I posted on the most current IBS information out there. Its the long post here.Under "Symposium: The 7th International Symposium on Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders"http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=92909


----------



## Emin (Aug 1, 2009)

Fabulous article. It's already been sent to many of my friends-----------------------------------------------http://drugwebstore.com/prescription-drugs/pylera.html


----------

